# Hoping to move to Egypt (Nasr/rahab city)



## Umm Ishaq (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi all

I'm currently living in the uk. I'm a Jamaican national with 2 British children (age 2 and 4). My passport is currently with home office as I'm on a visa and in the process of decision (despite being here for 15 years). My husband (not my children's father) is currently in Egypt without residence and I hope to join him.

I would like to know if there is a process of obtaining a residence permit. I have 2 children and if I leave the UK I will not be able to return, i would have to go to Jamaica which is not an option for me and family. This is why is prefer to go the legitimate route. I've been told about of lot of things such as going there, enrolling my son (4yrs) into azhar and that way we would gain a residence permit. 

Please help and if it is not clear I'm more than happy to explain more.

Thank you


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Umm Ishaq said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm currently living in the uk. I'm a Jamaican national with 2 British children (age 2 and 4). My passport is currently with home office as I'm on a visa and in the process of decision (despite being here for 15 years). My husband (not my children's father) is currently in Egypt without residence and I hope to join him.
> 
> ...


.........

Hello and welcome to the forum.....this is a post from quite some time ago but i think it will still apply.


"This is a lot of work just to enter the school.
with tests and paperwork and then certificate that they are healthy. you have also to prove that your children are born in a wedlock and that both of you are muslims."

Unless you can afford to send to a private school i would forget about educating your children in Egypt as in general the education system is poor and that even applies to some but not all of the private schools.
With regards to residency....all the rules have changed recently.If you are legally married to an Egyptian then that should entitle you to apply (an orfi marriage is not acceptable)
You can extend your tourist visa but once gain that is now becoming a bit of a pain as if you wish to keep extending it they require you to leave the country for a minimum of 24hrs and then only give you a maximum of 6 months extension.
My advice would be stay where you are in the UK.


----------



## Umm Ishaq (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry I'm trying to figure how to use this.
...

Thank you for your prompt reply...

Wow, it's looking like there's no point and this is what I've always wanted to do.?

I have heard a few stories and different opinions. Some say just go and continuously renew my visa, then get the children into school and that should then grant us a longer visa....

Thank you again


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Umm Ishaq said:


> Sorry I'm trying to figure how to use this.
> ...
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply...
> ...


 school


As far as I know your children would need to be able to speak Arabic to get them into Azhar.


----------



## Umm Ishaq (Aug 25, 2017)

hurghadapat said:


> Umm Ishaq said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I'm trying to figure how to use this.
> ...


Oh ok. 

I spoke to a lady yesterday, she said another way is through a rental agreement. Where you rent for a period of time...

I think I will need to look into the move a little more in depth.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Umm Ishaq said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> I spoke to a lady yesterday, she said another way is through a rental agreement. Where you rent for a period of time...
> 
> ...


----------

